# Una valvula ! Hermosa ¡



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2011)

Una válvula rectificadora de arco de mercurio, ánodos múltiples (En general 6) y cátodo líquido (Mercurio), la forma de ampolla era para condensar y volver el mercurio al depósito en forma de plato que formaba el cátodo.
En este caso posee electrodos de control.
Con 2 de estas se armaba un rectificador dodecafásico de varios miles de A.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 31, 2011)

Se ven coloridos y apetitosos de oler esos vapores que se desprenden dentro del tubo. 

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2011)

Es una mega válvula!

Mega rectificador de muchas fases y miles de amperes...pregunto...así como al pasar...no es un toque peligroso todo eso?


----------

